# Happy 1st Birthday, Hans!



## Sunflowers

One year ago today, a miracle happened. One of many miracles of life that happens every day, only this one was destined to be my miracle.

My Hans was born on a snowy winter day in New Brunswick, Canada.

In just one year, not only has he gone from teeny to almost 70 pounds, but he has emigrated to the US, and then moved to the Sunshine State. 

My teeny puppy has grown into a gorgeous young GSD. He is quiet, watchful, inquisitive, tenacious, very affectionate and stoic. I love that he also has a goofy side. 

I look forward to many, many more years of enjoying him.
Happy birthday, beautiful boy! 
Hans's First Year - YouTube


----------



## GatorBytes

Happy 1st B-day little baby Hans!:birthday:

Loved your little photo montage:wub:


----------



## Shade

Happy birthday handsome :birthday: I'm sure you're enjoying your special day


----------



## GSDGunner

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANS!!!


----------



## Courtney

Happy Birthday Hans


----------



## KristiM

LOVE the video! He sure has turned into a handsome guy Happy B-Day Hans.


----------



## TimberGSD2

Happy Birthday Hans! You have turned into a very handsome boy!

:birthday:


----------



## MichaelE

All das Beste zum Geburtstag! :dancingtree::cake:


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday Handsome Hans!!!! :birthday:

What does he get?


----------



## Loneforce

:birthday: Hans.


----------



## FrankieC

Woohoo! Happy B-Day Hans


----------



## Jag

*so sorry I'm late!*

Happy B-day, Hans!! I hope you have many, many more! :birthday:

I'm sure you got gifts. I'm sure you got hugs and love. I'm also sure that although it's your birthday... more excitement and thankfulness was felt by your human. Beautiful boy, each years of your life that passes will be considered a blessing to your human. Even in the silly moments, and in the naughty moments, the happiness you bring can't be measured. You are truly special, and I'm sure your life is celebrated each and every day!


----------



## Sunflowers

Thank you for the well wishes and the kind words. 

He had a great day, except for the pedicure. He also did not enjoy having a paper hat on his head, and I have hilarious pictures of him not really wearing it. D:

My husband is out of town so we are putting off the celebration until he gets here. He is bringing bison and special goat meat. 

Hans will be thrilled, the kids, not so much.
I love this boy with all my heart. I seem to be happy only if he is nearby. So very happy that he came into our lives!


----------



## msvette2u

Happy birthday, handsome boy!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy #1 Birthday Hans.I loved the video. Wishing you and Hans another fantastic year and lots of fun.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Happy 1st birthday handsome!!! Sorry I'm late


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Happy Birthday Hans!!!!!


----------

